# Safety Matches



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*There are Safety Matches and there are Safety Matches*
by AJ
I sailed on two deep-sea tankers: both Shell. We were not allowed to bring our own cigarette lighters or matches on board, which appeared, at first sight, to be a very sensible rule. So we were issued with matches. 
I would have expected that the matches issued would have been the safest of all safe safety matches; good British ones like Bryant & Mays. But no; on both ships they were Indian and were the most dangerous ‘safety’ matches I’ve ever come across. More often than not the heads would fly off when they were struck. They must have been the cheapest available, I suppose. 
On the second of those ships I was the deck storekeeper and responsible for the distribution of those deadly fireworks. I was a heavy pipe smoker in those days so I consider I’m very lucky to be still around although I doubt if the tanker is.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

On the QE(1) we were issued 6 boxes of red top matches every trip. Never found out why, but the neighbours liked them.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

When I sailed each week when bed and bath linen was exchanged for clean, we were issued two bars of soap, Lava, and a face soap often Lifebuoy, a twelve ounce package of clothes wash soap flakes usually Tide and a cellophane package of usually Made in USA Diamond Brand, ten little cardboard boxes each containing 30 wood Safety Matches. The safety part was they would not light off any surface other than that on the sides of the boxes.

The above was issued on all ships I sailed, General Cargo, Bulk and Tankers. Usually when joining a tanker, or at a General Cargo Ammo Pier, security would pat us down and search luggage and keep cigarette lighters.

Greg Hayden


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

*Safety matches*

BTC issued us with B&M safety matches but there were never enough so we would split them in half with a razor blade so the 50 became 100. We always struck them athwartships, ( across the box ), a habit which stays with me to this day when I use a match.
However you had to hold your finger down on the head because they were so thin, which often resulted in a burnt finger if you weren't quick enough!
Anyone else do this on tankers?

Taffy R556959


----------

